# ارجو المشورة فى مشروع مصنع قص وثنى حديد التسليح



## التاج غازى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لدى فكرة مشروع مصنع لقص وثنى حديد التسليح بالسعودية
واريد مشورتكم من حيث جدوى المشروع والطلب على مثل هذة المشاريع


----------



## التاج غازى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندسين العرب وليس لديهم علم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

